# mulching attachment info



## viper8u2 (Sep 17, 2003)

I did get the mulch kit on last weekend and had a chance to use it last night. I posted some pics of what it looks like on the deck and scanned the instructions in case anyone was interested, It took me 4 times longer to clean the deck than it did putting the parts on. sheeesh.

http://www.printroom.com/EditAlbum.asp?shopperid=DC51XB3HU2NP8MG9RUSPFEHHDE500439&album_id=178625

I didnt have to punch holes in my deck like it indicated in the instructions, I did have to drill holes for the discharge cover. Looking at the blades that came with it, it looked like the original blades had more lift so I decided to just try those first and it seemed to have worked pretty good. I cut about an inch and some spots had about 2 inches (long i know) but it did a great job. I just wish my fertilizing job was better, i burned a few spots from the ne w towing broadcast spreader, will take some pics later

Hope it helps,

Mike


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Welcome back to the fold, viper!  

Good pics ---- Looks like the mulch kit was a good addition to your setup.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

nice looking ride..

whats the old tractor behind the simplicity?


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Man thats one heck of a turning radius the front wheels is turn so far it looks like a ZTR


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

I picked up a mulch kit for mine earlier this year. I'm contemplating taking it off as I don't care for the results I'm getting. Maybe it just takes some getting used to.


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Agree…
Do you have the 48” deck with the Sears mulching kit ?
I tried mine with the Sears mulching blades and the Gators
either way I didn’t feel it worked very well and went back to
open discharge. 

The kit viper has looks a lot better, it’s more than just a plug.
The other pieces in the Simplicity kit look like they enable the
deck to hold and recut the clippings much more than just a plug.


----------



## viper8u2 (Sep 17, 2003)

hello,

The tractor behind it is a ingersoll case hydriv 224. full hydraulics, etc.

It cuts good and I have a snow blower attachment I never used. (have a regular snowblower for that)

Got all kinds of toys in the garage, around here they have a radio show called "garage logic" they have this cylinder factor where you count the number of cylinders you have in your garage from all the stuff. I have 22 ;-)

I am in the early stages of building a shed (i want a full garage, but gotta wait for now) the shed will be 10'x16' and hope I can get more room in the garage to work on other things (like my 69 stang ragtop) thats another story.

I looked everywhere on the net for some plans, and decided to design my own. If anyone is interested I can post the design.

The turning radius is tight on these things, its 18". I can turn around the tightest trees in my yard. alot better than my other tractor, about 3'

Later,

Mike


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Sure post away my friend.


----------



## viper8u2 (Sep 17, 2003)

posted it in the garage/workshop forum

I thought it might be more appropriate there

Mike

http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=3323


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

Correct me if I am wrong here, but isn't a mulch kit basically a blank off plate for the discharge side of the deck and the mulching blades? Anything else involved. Seems other than buying the mulching blades the rest I should be able to fab up in the shop. n Or am I missing something here?


----------



## viper8u2 (Sep 17, 2003)

chipmaker,

there is a little more than that, the other parts mount on the deck so each blade has its own circular "area" it allows the grass clippings to reciruclate and cut more before falling to the ground.

It is something you could make i suppose if you have the right tools.

I know I could design something myself but lack the tools to do it.

Mike


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

Ahhhhhhh, so there is additional baffles under the deck then. Guess I have to go find a deck with a mulching setup already installed and have a look see. I don't think it would be any problem to fabricate baffles for me, all I have to do is see what I need first. I fabricated a mower deck for my friends ATV and eventually we added circular baffles under it to help retain clippings a little longer, and guide them or allow them to flow out of the corners a bit better, as the deck was essentially rectangular and depending on grass length when cut would sometimes build up in the one corner by the discharge chute.


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

The mulch kit for my Deere 38" Tricylcler (2 blade) deck has an ajustable plate with holes that can be raised or lowered to change the amount of vacuum. This allows dry leaves to be held inside or partial discharge of tall grass. Also there is a ramp type baffle above the blade by the plate I assume to push extra clippings into the blade again so as not to leave a string of clippings allong the side. You have to use Deere's mulch blades with it as the original medium lift blades will hit the baffle. 

Mark


----------

